# How do I get this dovetail jig to work?



## talldean (Jan 25, 2010)

So, a good friend who closed his woodshop gave me a homemade dovetail jig, and then moved outta town.

What he didn't give me was the size of bit I need to have, or size of template guide, or instructions on how to use the thing. Help?

He had to get the plastic inserts from somewhere, but I don't know where, unfortunately. The bottom one, with larger teeth, has teeth about .435" wide, and about the same size gap in-between. The top one, with smaller teeth, has teeth just over .15" wide, and a gap of about .315".

No idea how to figure this one out without a *lot* of trial and error.


----------



## talldean (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, my assumption is that I need a straight bit and a dovetail bit, and a template guide. I take off one set of teeth and set it aside based on if I want a small or large dovetail.

But the sizes of the bits and templates, I dunno. What the heck do y'all use?


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I am afraid you are in the deep ca ca on this one. Dovetail jigs - and those templates - are designed with a specific bit and collar in mind. Without knowing who made it or an instruction sheet this could get expensive as you try all of the possible combinations. A friend of mine got a dovetail jig the same way and lacking the same information and he wound up nailing it to the shop wall as a reminder to not do that again.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I agree with Tom, could be costly, but would be fun to try…


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Well - it does exihibit great workmanship. It will look good on your wall! 

Seriously - you might be able to find the source of the templates by seaching the web.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't you call and ask him?


----------



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

Contact Woodsmith. They sold this jig about 15 years ago.


----------



## talldean (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd asked him about the bit sizes before, he didn't know.

This time, I asked him "where'd you get the plan", he said the same thing that Chuck posted; Woodsmith.

JACKPOT!


----------

